# Multi-Specialty Audit Help



## jifnif (Jun 17, 2010)

does anyone have a superbill or a charge sheet they can email or fax me of any multi-specialties? I am not familiar w/ frequently used codes for multi-specialties and need a quick reference for auditing purposes. Thank you! my email is jfischer@gvh.org 

Also, how are other auditors saving time when looking up certain procedures?  I have a project that is one week long and minus one day already and need to be more efficient but it is taking me too long to look up procedures that I am unfamiliar with.  Any suggestions or quick review guides that someone is willing to share?


----------



## rthames052006 (Jul 4, 2010)

jifnif said:


> does anyone have a superbill or a charge sheet they can email or fax me of any multi-specialties? I am not familiar w/ frequently used codes for multi-specialties and need a quick reference for auditing purposes. Thank you! my email is jfischer@gvh.org
> 
> Also, how are other auditors saving time when looking up certain procedures?  I have a project that is one week long and minus one day already and need to be more efficient but it is taking me too long to look up procedures that I am unfamiliar with.  Any suggestions or quick review guides that someone is willing to share?



What type of procedures are taking you longer to look up?  Maybe I can help.


----------



## mitchellde (Jul 4, 2010)

I use a coders desk reference for procedures I am unfamiliar with.  It has become one of the most valuable tools I have.


----------



## rthames052006 (Jul 4, 2010)

*excellent choice!*



mitchellde said:


> I use a coders desk reference for procedures I am unfamiliar with.  It has become one of the most valuable tools I have.



I too use desk reference, I find I understand the procedure alot better than with the actual CPT book .


----------



## DOVERRED (Jul 4, 2010)

i do alot of ortho and find the two  ortho coding companion books awesome...one is spine and above and the other is hip and below...


----------



## KellyLR (Jul 8, 2010)

*I like the GSD Book*

I purchased a GSD book from the AAOS. American Academy of Orthopaedic Surgeons.  It has the MEAT and very well worth the price for Orth Specialty. GSD means Global Service Data Book it is about $250.  This book taught me the clinical aspects of Auditing in this specialty and I quit using the Desk reference altogether 2 yrs ago for this specialty. I recommend sweet talking a doc to order it for you since he/she may be a member and can get it cheaper! The Ingenix Desk reference books are great and I still use them, but since I got my hands on an AAOS, I rely on this information most often for Otho.


----------



## nuenz@yahoo.com (Jul 22, 2010)

i use the ingenix coding companion for which ever specialty you need.  It has a wealth of knowledge in it...great investment!
Danielle Carroll, CPC


----------

